# How to make java moss happy?



## chocological (Nov 13, 2012)

How long ago did you put it in your tank, and what is the water temperature?

I had a die off of java moss in much the same conditions as your tank. Today I noticed pearling and new growth.


----------



## Water7 (May 19, 2013)

I put this moss in my tank in May, but unfortunately I've moved it around, and also in and out of the tank, a lot. For much of the time it was just floating in a ball, not attached. Also the tank temperature is 78 degrees. Might this be too warm? So I've now tied the moss to driftwood and a piece of clay brick and put some in the original tank as well as in another tank that does not have a heater and is 75 degrees. I will also be leaving it be for a while, and giving it some time to adapt, and see if it really takes off.


----------



## chocological (Nov 13, 2012)

Mosses prefer cooler temps, that's for sure.
Like anything, give it time.


----------



## shrimpzoo (Sep 27, 2011)

lol giving it time is probably your best move. I had an issue where my java moss was dying then made an explosive comeback:





I dosed small amounts of Flourish Comprehensive each day and inserted 3 root tabs spaced from each other underneath the driftwood to try give it a chance.

Not sure if it was a big help but giving it time and leaving it alone in the tank is probably a good idea :/ Cross your fingers and hope nature does its magic. Good luck!


----------



## devilduck (May 9, 2012)

Try giving it a trim, our moving it to a better lit area of the tank. Hard water is not an issue as my water is near off the test chart hard and my java moss grows well. I noticed it needs a few months to acclimate.


----------



## Water7 (May 19, 2013)

Thank you all for your helpful comments. I appreciate all the help. It's good to know that it might just need some time of acclimation and I need to be patient. Shrimpzoo, your moss is amazing. Thank you for sharing those pictures.


----------



## Techno77 (Jul 14, 2013)

When I started mine tank java moss didn't change for over a month.
Then it began to grow and the rest is history. Just leave it as is and give it some time.


----------

